
Why legal pads are yellow - cborenstein
https://medium.com/@bytebase/why-legal-pads-are-yellow-aa034b530f5f
======
cborenstein
One of the most important pieces looking at this history is that yellow
indicates to writers that these pads are low-pressure to write on. They’re
substandard and cheap.

So you can write freely.

